# Pc unter Last (Spiele) zu laut - Lüftergeräusch



## yupes (8. April 2014)

*Pc unter Last (Spiele) zu laut - Lüftergeräusch*

Guten Tag zusammen, folgende Komponenten befinden sich in meinem Computer:

CPU: Intel I5 2400
Graka: Sapphire HD 6870
Ram: 8 GB Kit Corsair
Board: Asus P8H61

Ich glaube, die anderen Komponenten sind für meine Frage unwichtig - Sonst verbessert mich!

Folgendes:
Mein PC ist im Word- und Windowsmodus sehr leise, man hört ihn so gut wie gar nicht. Die Festplatte habe ich bereits entkoppelt (Mit nem Fahrradschlauch einfach im Rechner frei aufgehangen). Man hört also nur noch Lüftergeräuscht.

Problematisch wird es aber erst unter Last - also zb beim spielen von Diablo 3 oder so. Da dreht vor allem der Grafikkartenlüfter unheimlich auf. Der boxed CPU Kühler verhält sich erstaunlicherweise relativ ruhig, ist aber auch zu hören.

Nun suche ich kostengünstige und einfache Lösungen zur Reduktion des Geräuschpegels. Wer hat da Ideen? Beim CPU-Lüfter sollte es ja kein Problem sein, aber gerade bei der Grafikkarte habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung. Ich habe bei einer Grafikkarte auch noch nie den Lüfter getauscht, traue mir das aber zu. Ansonsten habe ich auch keine Schwierigkeiten beim zusammenbau von PCs.

Also - Wer hat welche Ideen für die oben genantnen Komponenten? Was könnte man ändern oder verbessern?

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. April 2014)

*AW: Pc unter Last (Spiele) zu laut - Lüftergeräusch*

Kühler der Karte ist sauber, was ist als Gehäuse vorhanden und wie sieht dort die Belüftung aus? Ich kann allerdings nicht sagen ob so ein Tool wie der MSI Afterburner dort was bewirken könnte. Wie sehen denn generell die Temperaturen unter Last aus? Des Pudels Kern wäre allerdings auch ob es überhaupt Sinn machen würde für die Karte noch einen Aftermarketkühler zu kaufen


----------



## Stryke7 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Pc unter Last (Spiele) zu laut - Lüftergeräusch*

Den Kühler der Grafikkarte tauschen lohnt sich ehrlich gesagt finanziell nicht ...  Die richtig guten Aftermarket-Kühler sind allesamt ziemlich teuer, da könntest du direkt die Grafikkarte durch eine neuere ersetzen und dabei auf eine gute Kühlung achten. 

Falls die Karte nicht zu warm wird, könntest du die Lüftersteuerung etwas langsamer regeln, zB mit MSI Afterburner oder Sapphire Trixx. 

Ein guter und leiser CPU-Kühler liegt meist bei 30-40€.   

Ein recht gutes P/L findest du beim EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder dem Thermalright True Spirit 120.  

Natürlich ist auch die Gehäuselüftung wichtig, sie sollte leise sein, aber gut genug damit sich das Innere des PCs nicht zu sehr aufheizt und somit zusätzlich die Kühler auf den Chips belastet.


----------



## Jeretxxo (8. April 2014)

*AW: Pc unter Last (Spiele) zu laut - Lüftergeräusch*

Hast du Vsync oder das Framelimit auf 60 gesetzt in Diablo 3?

Eventuell wird die Karte einfach deswegen so heiß weil sie viel mehr Bilder berechnet wie gebraucht werden.
Würd ich das Vsync in Diablo 3 ausmachen wird meine Karte auch unheimlich heiß, da sie dann bei ~ 180 Frames in der Sekunde rumgurkt, das kost nur Strom und Abwärme.

Mit Vsync bleibt sie im Teillastbereich und wird keine 60°C Warm.

Welche Sapphire ist das denn, die mit Referenzlüfter oder die mit Customkühler?


----------



## Goyoma (8. April 2014)

Nenne uns bitte mal die momentanen Themperaturen deiner 6870. Mit MSI Afterburner kann man das schön auslesen


----------



## yupes (8. April 2014)

*AW: Pc unter Last (Spiele) zu laut - Lüftergeräusch*

Hey zusammen,

vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten! Wird mi Laufe des Tages alles erledigt und melde mich dann bei euch!


----------



## facehugger (8. April 2014)

*AW: Pc unter Last (Spiele) zu laut - Lüftergeräusch*

Jap, entweder Vsync in nicht so fordernden Games aktivieren oder (bei genügend Spielraum nach oben) den Grakaluffi per MSI Afterburner auf einen niedrigeren Wert fixen...

Gruß


----------



## yupes (8. April 2014)

*AW: Pc unter Last (Spiele) zu laut - Lüftergeräusch*

Aaaaaalso:

Nach ca. 5-10 Minuten Diablo 3 während eines Kampfes wird die maximale "Lautstärke" erreicht. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt erreicht die Karte 70 Grad und der GPU Fan knapp 2600 Umdrehungen! Das ganze mit aktiviertem V-Sync und FPS Beschränkung auf 100! 
Im Ruhemodus unter Windows bzw. wenn Diablo nur im Hintergrund bei ca. 8 FPS läuft, erreicht die Karte ca. 45 Grad bei 1050 Umdrehungen. Wie sieht das von den Werten aus? Normal oder zu viel?

Wenn Diablo komplett beendet ist, kommt die Karte auf 40 Grad bei 1010 Umdrehungen.

Dieses Gehäuse wird verwendet:
Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz

Vorne und hinten sind jeweils diese Lüfter verbaut:
Enermax T.B.Silence 12x12cm


Die Frage bezüglich des aktuellen Kühlers versthehe ich nicht ganz. Es sind aktive Lüfter drauf, bisher wurden die nicht verändert. Ich habe diese Karte so gekauft. Diese hier ist das:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...361159-sapphire-radeon-hd-6870-l_09002344.jpg

Was wäre als nächster Schritt zu testen oder herauszufinden? 

PS:
Die Gehäuselüfter sind eigentlich gar nicht zu hören. Daran kann es denke ich nicht liegen.

Tante Edit liefert noch Daten vom Afterburner:
Bei der höchsten erreichten Temperatur (75 Grad) erreicht der Lüfter seine maximale Lüftergeschwindigkeit von 99%.

PS2: Wenn sich eine modifizierung des Lüfters nicht lohnt, wäre ich auch bereits, mir etwas anderes zu besorgen. Allerdings würde ich dann gern auf etwas gebrauchtes oder ähnliches zurückgreifen. Oder eine relativ kostengünstige Lösung, da ich sooo viel nicht spiele, als das es sich lohnt, unmengen an Geld für eine Graka auszugeben. Ich spiel auch sowieso nur Diablo 3 und eigentlich nichts anderes - von der Leistung reicht die aktuelle Karte also allemal. Aber ich bin gern für alle Formen von Tipps und Anregungen Dankbar!


----------



## DSHPB (8. April 2014)

*AW: Pc unter Last (Spiele) zu laut - Lüftergeräusch*

Lad dir MSI Afterburner runter und pass die Lüfterkurve an. 80° sind kein Problem für ne Graka, im Idle kann die ruhig auf Minimum (-> 20%) laufen. Bei 90° sollteste dann aber "vorsichtshalber" die 100% markieren, man weiß ja nie.

Sofern du einen 60Hz Monitor hast ist das Framlimit auf 100 zu setzen sinnlos. Bei 60Hz Monitor auf 60 und fertig. Oder Vsync.

Wenn du einen 120/144Hz Monitor hast ist ein Limit bei 100 auch sinnlos...


----------



## XyZaaH (8. April 2014)

*AW: Pc unter Last (Spiele) zu laut - Lüftergeräusch*

Vielleicht ist es dein Netzteil. Welches ist es denn?


----------



## yupes (8. April 2014)

*AW: Pc unter Last (Spiele) zu laut - Lüftergeräusch*

Es ist dieser Monitor (60Hz, richtig?):
Samsung SyncMaster P2370HD - Datenblatt - CHIP


Und dieses Netzteil:
be quiet! SYSTEM POWER 7 300W

Ich versuche das ganze nochmal auf 60FPS-Einstellung im Game! Danke weiterhin!

Ok, also auch wenn ich die FPS auf maximal 60 stelle und Vsync weiterhin aktiviert ist, ändern sich die Werte nicht!


----------



## DSHPB (8. April 2014)

*AW: Pc unter Last (Spiele) zu laut - Lüftergeräusch*

Monitor hat 60Hz, ja.

Ja, wenn VSYNC aktiviert ist werden sowieso 60FPS gelocked. Wenn du also schon VSync an hattest, ändert sich nix.

Lad dir mal bitte den MSI Afterburner runter, hier die aktuellste Version (Beta 19)
MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 19 Download

Den stellst du dann auf Autostart, die Lüfterkurve auf Auto und stellst die Lüfterkurve wie folgt ein:

40° - 20%
65° - 40%
80° - 60%
90° - 100%

Dann hast du im Idle (Leerlauf) Ruhe, unter Last sollte das dann auch einigermaßen ruhig sein, aber auch nich zu warm werden, weil er sonst vorher hochdreht. Sofern du nicht allzu viel OC hast sollte das ausreichen, probier's mal aus


----------



## yupes (8. April 2014)

*AW: Pc unter Last (Spiele) zu laut - Lüftergeräusch*

Habe jetzt diese Version hier genommen:
MSI Afterburner - Download - CHIP

Die unter deinen Link gehen alle nicht - Er sagt, Dateien wären fehlerhaft oder würden fehlen. Werde es nun aber mit dieser Version ausprobieren und mich melden. Danke.


----------



## yupes (8. April 2014)

*AW: Pc unter Last (Spiele) zu laut - Lüftergeräusch*

So, folgendes hat sich ergeben:

Netzteil kann auch ausgeschlossen werden. Hab den Lüfter angehalten im Betrieb, keine Veränderung hörbar. 
Den CPU Lüfter hört man echt nur leise rauschen - auch kein Problem. 

Dann hab ich den Graka-Lüfter unter Last wenige Sekunden angehalten - sofort war Ruhe. Es ist wirklich allein die Grafikkarte.

Die Tipps von DSHPB haben keine Besserung gebracht. Habe die Lüftersteuerung so eingestellt, ist aber genauso laut wie vorher. 

Welche Optionen bleiben?

Welche Graka könnt ich mir den gebraucht kaufen (ebay oder so), welche generell im Betrieb leise sein könnte?


----------



## Chicago (8. April 2014)

*AW: Pc unter Last (Spiele) zu laut - Lüftergeräusch*

Wie sieht es mit Staub aus? 70°C bei nahezu 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit bei aktivierten V-Sync sind bei Diablo arg viel.


----------



## DSHPB (8. April 2014)

*AW: Pc unter Last (Spiele) zu laut - Lüftergeräusch*

Eigentlich sollte die Karte bei 60FPS bei Diablo schon einigermaßen leise sein, erst recht mit eigener Lüfterkurve. Ist die denn auch aktiv?

@Chicago:
70° bei nahezu 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit? Wo hast denn das her?


----------



## yupes (8. April 2014)

*AW: Pc unter Last (Spiele) zu laut - Lüftergeräusch*

Das habe ich auf Seite 1 geschrieben, da hat er es wohl gelesen:

"Bei der höchsten erreichten Temperatur (75 Grad) erreicht der Lüfter seine maximale Lüftergeschwindigkeit von 99%."


----------



## facehugger (8. April 2014)

*AW: Pc unter Last (Spiele) zu laut - Lüftergeräusch*

Fixier den Grakaluffi per Afterburner einfach mal auf 60%. Keine Angst, wenn der Karte zu warm wird, throttelt sie eh (taktet sich zum Selbstschutz herunter). Wird sie dann leiser? Dabei natürlich die Temp im Auge behalten...

Gruß


----------

